# Territorial Issues



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, so currently, I have 4 pigeons. 2 that are paired up for sure, and the other 2 are just loners. But the couple now has laid eggs, and they have become super territorial!! There's only one entrance into the loft, and they litteraly sit on the door and just attack anything that flies by. There's a couple layers of shelves in the loft and some perches, but they just took over the whole loft! Is there anything I can do about this? Because the other 2 birds have just been sleeping outside now, and since I'm in Wisconsin, it's starting to get really cold. But yea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How big is your loft? How does the bully act when the other birds are in the loft? Does he fight with them or chase them out? I don't let my birds bully. When I have a bully, I remove him for maybe a week or two. Put him in a cage where he can't see the others. Then I put him back in the loft. It usually helps, as now he is new guy on the block, and not so cocky. Don't know how this would work with only 4 pigeons, as they would have to learn to stand up for themselves somewhat. I wouldn't let them sleep outside at night. I'd worry about mosquitoes. Maybe you need to lock him up in a cage or box in the late afternoon for the night. If he is doing this, he could also be keeping them from the food and water.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Entrance should not be easilly accesible by the birds inside the loft, so that birds coming in will easily go in without any problem. This will help you out on race day. That is why us racing fancier we make sure that there is a drop once they get in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a thought. Fixing it somehow like racers do. Maybe so they can just drop in. Usually that isn't needed in a pet situation. And then too, it would depend on how the bully acts when the others are inside. If he fights with them and chases them out, then being able to enter won't really matter. They won't want to go inside to be picked on.
Maybe there isn't enough room in his loft?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> That's a thought. Fixing it somehow like racers do. Maybe so they can just drop in. Usually that isn't needed in a pet situation. And then too, it would depend on how the bully acts when the others are inside. If he fights with them and chases them out, then being able to enter won't really matter. They won't want to go inside to be picked on.
> Maybe there isn't enough room in his loft?


Agree! Over crowded is also the reason. How big is your loft and how many birds do you have?


----------

